# Green Terror.....



## akp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a young green terror that just keeps darting around my tank like crazy and won't stop. It's very very skittish also. Why does it keep flying around my tank?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It could be a case of mistaken identity. Do you have any decor in the tank?


----------

